# Release Boat Project



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Here are some more pictures


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm confused.
You had a custom skiff made, didn't buy it? and got a used boat?
I'm lost.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

I know but my Dads reason was a good one. I do alot of tournament fishing and when I say alot its atleast 3 a month and that native wasnt going to cut it I loved the boat but i have need a boat thats going to get the job done and plus im not the one whos going to be writing the check


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

thats crazy... suxs for both you and the builder that it took a built boat for you to realize that.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

I know he wont have a problem selling it.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

TarponFever, 

I think you should have done your research before you wasted their time and money. In any other economic time this may be some what accepted but when a small company puts forth the cash to build a custom boat thinking it is sold and the buyer changes his mind! Well I won't say another word.... There used to be a time where a Man was as good as his word.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

As I have said many times before I dont have a say in anything I have to use what put forth in front of me. It wasnt my decision

If you guys could stick to the topic and enough about the skiff becuase I would rather have the skiff. It's not my fault i didnt get it.

Again I say this I dont get to decide my father does 
Thanks, Jorge


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

This is highly inappropriate..(I may get reprimanded) but did you notice that console looks like the purple sphincter of a big white @$$.


Enjoy the new boat, sorry about those complications.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

[smiley=1-lmao.gif] no I didn't, but now I do! Surly it wont look like that when its done if I can squeeze any advice out of people.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

" It's not my fault i didnt get it."

" I dont get to decide my father does "

What are you 12 ?


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

No im 17


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

So, just to clarify, was it you, or your father who had order a boat from Ankona?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> No im 17


ok now this fits....what did Mel say when you told him that you did not want the Skiff ?


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

I have no say becuase I dont write the check


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

He said from the beginning if you dont want the boat at any point it's fine ill give you the money back. But that boat has bin sitting there for a couple extra months cause my Dad wanted to see how my grades turned out on my finals. 

But wouldnt you think that the builder would pressure you to get that boat out of there so he has space to build another one. My dad thought that Mel didnt think we were going to come get it and that he had it pre-sold for another client.

I appreciate what Mel did for us and not flip out when my Dad told him but really he really shouldnt have a problem selling that boat to another client.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

So it sounds like you wanted the Ankona more and your pops wanted more boat, which sucks in a multitude of ways.. 

The Release draws twice the amount of water, is used, has what looks like a dozen or more accessory switches(that's a dozen headaches), it's a fugly color, it won't be controllable under pushpole unless your a seasoned pole-man, the plus side is, it is bigger, faster, will carry more girls, err bait.. 

I think we should lay off him for the Ankona thing. It is Mel's business as to wether he takes, keeps or refunds deposits, and the best business man would refund it with a smile; knowing that eventually that customer will return with even more cash.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I am Done.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

My cousin has been "Working out" so ill be fishing and hes going to be polling as far as the color Im with you I hate it and cant wait to paint it. And the accessory switches I just will start flipping them till something cool happens! ;D


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

And we went up to Ft.Pierce and looked at them I had my eye on the Copperhead but when my dad saw the SUV he just had to have it.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm glad you didn't say that or I would be laughing right now. [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

TF,
If my dad was alive and willing to write the check for me and my cousin to go play at the age of 17, after the initial embarrassment, I would get in step and do what he says as well.

I must say, no envy here for this project. What I would recommend doesn't apply, as I fish out of a Smitty 16 with tiller engine. Before doing anything, spend some time fishing it hard, so the changes you do make are good for the long term and not just reactive.

Good luck with it and lets us know how it goes.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Finally a positive outlook im actually going to fish it hard this weekend


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

dont worry that suv will sell its a beautiful boat and with Mel always having a waiting list to have a boat built someone will be more than happy to purchase that. Plus the boat is ready to be finished they way the buyer wants. Iam trying to get my buddy to buy it but will see. He likes the boat but will have to see if he puts his money on the table before someone else. good luck with the new project tf


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Not trying to be 'that guy', but is this thing considered a microskiff?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> Not trying to be 'that guy', but is this thing considered a microskiff?


yea, let's see how many ways we can give this guy a hard time :


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks guys.. [smiley=off-topic.gif]


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Just curious, I'll quit.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

I guess it is im pretty sure microskiffs are from 10' to 17 or 16'


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

3 tournaments a month??? Do you fish these with your dad as well? 

Best advice I have read is run the snot outta the boat and then make changes after something breaks and then make them to your liking.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Well at least with that color you can register in the women's division.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

I think i may have put the wrong number it's 2 a month and i dont fish them with my dad i have a team


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I would rather save my money than buy a POS. What did you fish all these tournaments from before? The pier?I won't bash you like the rest, but what do you expect?


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

We fished them from a very abused bay boat that hardly runs last week we were running out of goodland and our lower unit blew out and we came in dead last


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Well the bay boat wasnt mine. But my boats not a POS buffed out the oxidation in the paint looks like new!


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Hey Guys,

No need to get the laundry in public, while I would have appreciated a phone call rather than finding the status in a forum (while keeping his boat ready for delivery). I'm not going to live or die over a boat order, so please just keep to the thread. Can you help help him out?

Eric knows paint and he is really GOOD , get up with him.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> Well the bay boat wasnt mine. But my dad's boat is not a POS buffed out the oxidation in the paint looks like new!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well I guess I will just have to keep my opinions to my self on this subject. Sucks for Ankona, but I think they wont have a problem getting rid of it. What is the boat going for anyways??? I really think that my area needs to be introduced to Ankona boats. They just seem like such a great all around skiff....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The reason I asked about fishing with your dad was as follows:

Every tournament I have ever been in you had to be 18 or over or accompanied by parent or legal guardian. You also had to provide proof of boat insurance in the Captains name and I do not know of any insurance company that is willing to enter into a contract with someone who is not legally eligible to enter into contracts.

On a different note - where do you find a inshore tournament every other week in SW FL?


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

I keep waiting for a punch line... is this thread a joke?


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

> I keep waiting for a punch line... is this thread a joke?


Here is a punchline:



> This is highly inappropriate..(I may get reprimanded) but did you notice that console looks like the purple sphincter of a big white @$$.


Then next one is what happens when TarponFever's father reams him for spewing this out on the net for all of us to enjoy.. ;D ;D ;D

Good luck, hope you win a Ranger Banshee Extreme! 

Which for those of you who don't know, the winner will be required to pay taxes on, and they don't resell quickly, basically they're the curse of the IFA Redfish Catch Abuse and Release Tour..

And sorry bud, but your boat doesn't qualify as a Micro, in fact it's a macro and you'll have to take our back handed compliments to continue posting... ;D 

The best advice has been given, go fish it before you change anything.
-Good Tides,
Ghost


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It sucks what went down.
But one cannot blame the kid.
I'm sure the deposit covers materials needed to build the skiff.
I would assume just the labor that went into isn't covered and maybe some components. 
Someone will buy it, and if not, it can be a free sick demo boat for Mel to show to possible customers until someone comes through.

Heck, I wish I had the loot to take it off Mel's hands.
My copperhead is getting lonely, now that my trihull is gone. 
Adding another Ankona to the arsenal would be ideal. lol



But Jorge, I would probably fish that boat like that till it breaks, which it will.
Like any used boat, or any boat that gets used for that matter.

Although it truly is an eyesore.
That plum color has to go! lol
Some rubbing compound and some glaze will definitely bring some life into the color though.

You just might get the wrong kind of attention if you hang around questionable places.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow. 

Thats all I was going to say, but since you brought it up. What you did was wrong on so many levels. Especially the reasoning y'all used to justify sticking it to the builder.

If I did that my dad would've kicked my butt so hard I'd still be walking with one eye to the sky.

Good luck with the used boat, the color will be a good lesson that money talks and bs walks.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a good family friend whos a captain and thats who I fish with mostly. Other then that all I have to say is thanks for the advice and those of you who keep talking about what happened i would like to say a couple of things [smiley=shithappens.gif] [smiley=off-topic.gif] [smiley=lalalala.gif] Oh and since The new SUV is coming out that really makes me want to kick myself [smiley=suicide.gif]


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Hey Guys,
> 
> No need to get the laundry in public, while I would have appreciated a phone call rather than finding  the status in a forum (while keeping his boat ready for delivery).  I'm not going to live or die over a boat order, so please just keep to the thread.  Can you help help him out?
> 
> Eric knows paint and he is really GOOD , get up with him.


X2.

TF, 
IMHO it would be best to just let this thread die on the vine.  No good can come of it at this point.  You might consider moving the original questions over to the DIY topics for the help you are seeking. 

To clear the air:
The actual outcome of this will be between Mel and TF's father and respectfully kept between them.

As stated above, Ankona does not advocate the airing of laundry via any media including this forum and while we are more than happy to have an open door policy for touring the factory, we wish to keep the personal business, personal.

Ankona is committed to providing the best possible value without compromise. 




Thank you,
CR/TSS


Please continue with your regular programming.


----------



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow when I made a deal with someone and agreed to pay them $X for a good or a service under age or not my dad made me stick to it even if it meant I was mowing their lawn or washing their car for the next decade. 

I'm glad the builder let you out or you or your family may have gotten a quick lesson in contract law. Sorry but saying you don't write the checks is B.S. If you can't write the check then you shouldn't have placed an order. 

I'll cut you some slack due to your age but in these tough economic times no business let alone a small business can afford to have an order just canceled. If I had the money laying around at the moment I would pick up your loss but I don't and I really need something bigger. 

Good luck with the purple boat my daughter would love it.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

[smiley=stfu2.gif] I dont appreciate your comment on this thread i explained the reasons. Whats done is done. Enough said

TF


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I borrowed this boat to fish this past weekend. Caught my first permit too. Thanks for backing out of the deal. I wouldn't have caught it without you


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

Yah that was a nice permit to.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> Yah that was a nice permit to.


Seriously Bob. Waiting fo the pics via email and I'll post 'em. Fished the jetty at sunrise on a STRONG incoming. Hooked 2 and brought one to the boat. I thought it was a jack until it came boatside.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

I usually don't get in on the fray here with the back and forth, BUT.....

Although I don't agree with what happened, frankly, it's none of my business...what happened, happened, and it is between this fella and Ankona.  We don't know all of the details, and frankly (again), it's none of our business.

Whatever happened...it will be a lesson learned.  And for all we know, Mel may not have a problem in the world with it.  Either way, I am sure that no one wants their laundry, dirty or not aired out on a public message board.

This guy has made his apologies, and Mel has accepted them, and even asked us to help him....

I think we need to drop it...help the kid out.  I believe he's sincere in his apologies, and he's asking for our help.  Again, what happened, sucks...but nothing we do or say is going to change the fact that it happened.  But going forth from this point, we can have a positive impact in the way this kid (I only say he's a kid because he's 20 yrs younger than me), handles things in the future, and how he interacts with situations.

On another note, same topic...if you were this fella, wouldn't you rather have a brand new boat vs. a used one? Sure, but if you can't have a new one you can't.  

Anyway...congrats on the boat...I hope the fishing goes well, and the re-do does as well.  You need to post some pictures over on the bragging spot.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Appreciate what you said thanks
TF


----------

